# Ibis white, quartz grey, brilliant red or phantom black A4???



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

Help me choose a color for an A4.
Ibis white








Brilliant Red








Quatrz Grey








Phantom Black










_Modified by 27psiBoom at 6:28 AM 4/23/2009_


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Ibis white, quartz grey, brilliant red or phantom black A4??? (27psiBoom)*

I like white but RED IS SO HOT : D


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Ibis white, quartz grey, brilliant red or phantom black A4??? (tekieru)*

Of those choices, Ibis White all day. Its a timeless color and has more depth than most white cars out there. Black trim & tinted windows contrast it perfectly, and it looks good even when dirty.


----------



## cory_can (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Ibis white, quartz grey, brilliant red or phantom black A4??? (bcze1)*

IMHO....
Brilliant Red looks best on an Avant ('cause that's what I have







), white has been overdone already, quartz grey doesn't do anything for me.... Phantom Black looks good and I also like Meteor grey on sedans.


----------



## Malezar (Feb 25, 2005)

Aruba Blue


----------



## testdrivetony (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Ibis white, quartz grey, brilliant red or phantom black A4??? (27psiBoom)*

Red! I drive by two Audi dealerships to class every week and the Red always looks the most "Audi."


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Ibis white, quartz grey, brilliant red or phantom black A4??? (27psiBoom)*

White is classy, has some punch and easy to maintain. My second choice for this car would be red; it suits the A4 very well.


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

Ibis white with a phantom black roof!!!


----------



## OliverU (Jun 29, 2003)

How is it that the photo of the black S4 shows a V8 badge on the side?


----------



## sloanlo (Apr 2, 2009)

The s4 is definitely a rendering – it has a5 headlights and a5 (curved) rear haunches.


----------



## douglaslim (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (sloanlo)*

Go for Ibis White, it will really stand out from the crowd. I had mine in Ibis White with zero regrets!
This is my ride


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (douglaslim)*

WOW it looks very sharp bro!!!
I visited the dealer yesterday and I even though I had both cars in front of my eyes I was still unsure whether I should go with the brilliant red or ibis white.
White looks awesome at first sight, but the chromed window details don't shine as they do on the red and I'm worried about getting bored in the future about the simple white. Red one looks impressive but I'm not sure about the idea of having a classy car with a such a screaming color, on the other hand my previously two cars were red, so I change must be made.
It seems that I'll be getting the white though


































_Modified by 27psiBoom at 4:32 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Black or White. black looks sweet but imo, more work involved...ie polish then wax to hid swirl marks. 
I've always loved white but it seems it may be becoming the new silver.


----------



## douglaslim (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (vr62a4)*

just upgraded my brakes and rims


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (vr62a4)*

awesome pics.
Fav. b8 colors:
1. White
2. Both blues
3. Red


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (tekieru)*

I think Ibis White is played out (especially on the Avant), Red is a not a good color for a sedan and Black is too hard to keep clean so I voted (with my wallet







) for Quartz Grey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I had to do it all over again I might have chosen Aruba Blue but I'm completely satisfied with Quartz.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (GTurboI)*

Are those 18s" wheels?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

Yes, they are part of the 18" sport package http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (GTurboI)*

I have a Brilliant Red on beige 2009 A4 3.2 Prestige with NAVI and Drive select on our lot with only 1,000 miles on it for $41,998. We got this car off a corporate Audi program and it is just gorgeous. the drive select is the icing on the cake.
IM me for more details if red is your color.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

Thanks man, unfortunately I don't live in US, price isn't bad though


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (GTurboI)*

Very nice car and congrats. We have a quartz grey 2008 A4 2.0T Quattro that my wife drives and I really like the color. I just took delivery of what might be identical to yours except for color. Mine is an 09 2.0T Quattro with Premium+ and Sport Package and Tiptronic. We have the same wheels but mine is black on black. I'm really p!ssed at the moment as the dealer buffed the car with a wool pad prior to delivery and now that it's rained a few times and one wash the car is badly swirled. So much for black but this is my 6th black car so I knew what I was getting into. I'm currently negotiating with the dealer as to what will be done to correct the problem. My detailer thinks I should get a new car as the swirls are pretty bad. Fat chance at that!
Just curious if you've noticed what sounds like a rattle coming from the back door on hard bumps. I heard this same sound on another sport package A4 identical to mine (except it was red) that I test drove and I didn't think much of it but my car does the same thing. It sounds like something in the rear door but sounds can be deceiving and I hope this is not in the B pillar. I just turned in a 2006 Passat that had rattles in both B pillars in warm weather. The problem was apparently the way the various pieces were welded and there wasn't much that could be done with it (there's about an 18 page thread about this on Vortex). The sound in my A4 is very different and definitely lower in the car so I don't think it could be a similar issue. Is any of this familiar to you?
Thanks,
Bob 

_Quote, originally posted by *GTurboI* »_I think Ibis White is played out (especially on the Avant), Red is a not a good color for a sedan and Black is too hard to keep clean so I voted (with my wallet







) for Quartz Grey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I had to do it all over again I might have chosen Aruba Blue but I'm completely satisfied with Quartz.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (rwbassoc)*

I haven't noticed a rattle in the rear doors but the rear parcel shelf rattles. At first I thought it was a blown speaker but when I turned up the volume I could place a little pressure on the shelf and make the rattle disappear. 
The dealer took care of this by stuffing the shelf with a bunch of packing material...so much in fact that the rear speakers couldn't be snapped back into place and the shelf had this nice warped appearance (I guess this was ok by the Techs standards)Unfortunately it also took care of the bass response too







I took the car back once again to have the sloppy work redone but all they did was remove the stuffing so the rattle is back again...and the cloth material that covers the speaker grilles is torn








I have really bad car karma.


----------



## Bmsiegel5 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (douglaslim)*

Douglaslim,
what r those new rims, they look great boss!
but the old OZ's were nice too...
how many miles on those OZ's and r they for sale?


----------



## VWEXTREMUM (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (Bmsiegel5)*

What trim level A4 are you looking towards? Just asking, because certain wheels go very well with certain colors.


----------



## Bmsiegel5 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: (VWEXTREMUM)*

B8 premium sedan (black) 
I'm considering the new black/silver wheels from Audi Genuine Accessories that have the hollow-spoke weight reduction technology, which i think are sweet, but i have never even seen them on a sedan before.
Im looking for black or dark grey(gunmetal) wheels.
any other suggestions would be much appreciated.
-Beanie


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Ibis white, quartz grey, brilliant red or phantom black A4??? (27psiBoom)*

*1st Color Choice:*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_
Ibis white











_*2nd Color Choice:*_


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_
Phantom Black











_*3rd Color Choice:*_


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_
Brilliant Red










*
It's the same decision I have to make and I am going with the Ibis White. It's just... gorgeous. * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhineMCABasket2.0t (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Ibis white, quartz grey, brilliant red or phantom black A4??? (27psiBoom)*

whit e sucks
red a4's are ugly
silver is ok
black is a bitch to keep clean but looks great when it is clean.


----------



## 20th1464 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Ibis white, quartz grey, brilliant red or phantom black A4??? (jnm2.0t)*

anything good to say about anything??


----------



## L0U (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Ibis white, quartz grey, brilliant red or phantom black A4??? (20th1464)*

there can be only one.
ibis of course


----------



## DeMOROlized (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (OliverU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OliverU* »_How is it that the photo of the black S4 shows a V8 badge on the side?

It was an AudiWorld photoshop of what the B8 A4 might look like from 2 years ago, before the car was actually introduced.


----------



## burimi333 (Jul 20, 2007)

white!!!!


----------



## sti05ak (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBull_MkV* »_Ibis white with a phantom black roof!!!

+1


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

ibis white is so hot 2nd quartz grey


----------



## Clarin (Sep 24, 2010)

*What interior do you want?*

My pref is 

1) Ibiss White
2) Meteor Gray

IMHO, the Cardamom Beige leather interior with wood trim looks real classy. You can only get that with the white or the back exterior



27psiBoom said:


> Help me choose a color for an A4.
> Ibis white
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wpg2.0T (Sep 10, 2003)

I went with Garnet Red for my new '11 Avant S=Line:



















According to my dealer, it's built and being shipped. Should be here by Oct21st!!

Cheers.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

I think the best colour available would be Daytona Grey...however it's very limited supply...only the 2011 30th anniversary of quattro a4's are available with that option....there is only like 100 coming to canada

My parents just snagged a Daytona Grey and it looks bloddy gorgeous...in the sun it's sparkles like nothing i've ever seen....and it also shows the lines of the car the best imo


----------



## SimK (Nov 30, 2009)

I still like the white better


----------

